# Why You Can't Compete With Chinese Labour



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Wonder what they pay him? They start 'em young!

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=310b3cd08149

Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, I wish someone would have let me do that when I was that age, very impressive, although he did have a little direction to which pile, but the control he had was excellent, not letting the whole bucket full drop but in increments into the hopper.

Your best yet Roger, tick gold star.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I think he is much older than he looks. Many of the Chinese look very much younger than they actually are. I had some Chinese working for me in China who looked to be about 18-years old. They were actually in their late 30s, early 40s! I sent this one to my friend in China overnight, and he reckons the little person is actually in his early 20s, but affected by dwarfism. Apparently, it has been doing the rounds in China for a while.

Colin


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

And another one, dwarfism or not. I liked it.

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=0e10030431f2

Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dwarves tend to have full sized hands etc, that one in the second vid is a child.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

My dad used to let me drive the car round our estate when I was old enough to see over the bonnet, reach the pedals and steering wheel.

One day we had been to Bridlington for the day and my dad had a migraine or something, so I drove the car back to Wakefield via Garrowby Hill.. I would have been about 12 or 13 at the time, I thought nothing of it..

How everything has changed, they would have us locked up and thrown away the key doing it now..  

ray.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Dwarves tend to have full sized hands etc, that one in the second vid is a child.


I would tend to agree with you on the second one. One of my neighbours when we lived in Gloucestershire was a dwarf, and his hands were proportionate to the rest of him. He explained that different gene sets can produce either variant. He was in his 40s, and his kids were double his height, and in their late teens. So, it seems that it doesn't always pass on.

Colin


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

They get younger! 3 years old!






Roger


----------

